# Which one of the 7 dwarfs do you resemble while training?



## Aikikitty (Jan 19, 2004)

This was originally on Aikiweb (in 2001) and I did this same poll on here a LONG time ago too!

Which one (or several) of the seven dwarfs do you most resemble while training?  Hopefully I'll remember to set up the multiple choice option for this poll.

In my Aikido training, I'm mostly Happy and Dopey.  Sometimes Bashful too as I'm a shy person.  However, sometimes I don't sleep well and in the early Saturday morning classes, I'm very sleepy (and some guys joke that I'm Grumpy too).  

How about you guys?

Robyn :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Oops! Missed the fact it's multiple choice...

I'm mainly Dopey....I'm an idiot and so dyslexic!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Oops! Missed the fact it's multiple choice...
> 
> I'm mainly Dopey....I'm an idiot and so dyslexic! *



Since I am not really up on my 7 dwarf ...eh....characteristics, could someone post a description of each one?

Thanks

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 19, 2004)

the grumpy version of Doc....


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Since I am not really up on my 7 dwarf ...eh....characteristics, could someone post a description of each one?
> 
> Thanks:asian: *



Nearly all are self explanatory.  Dopey is dopey, Sleepy is tired and yawns all the time, and Sneezy had many allergies.  Happy is happy, Grumpy isn't 'bad' but is grumpy, Bashful is shy (like how I feel when Sensei makes me lead the class in bokkens), etc.    Doc is harder to describe.  In Snow White he was the take charge/leader who made the decisions but he also got his speech phrases mixed up when he was talking.   Maybe I should have added an 8th dwarf.  Freaky?  Creepy?   

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2004)

or a 9th one.. Meanie..
or 10th one.. Silly

I'm generally a 'loon' at all times as Chronuss keeps telling me... except when teaching.. then I can be very stern and gruff..


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (Jan 19, 2004)

I voted Bashful, Dopey, and Happy.  

Brittany :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 20, 2004)

Bashful...when i have a test...


----------



## Seig (Jan 20, 2004)

I had to go with sleepy and grumpy.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 20, 2004)

SLEEPY!!!

whenever I do make it to class, I've been awake since 4 am, so trying not to yawn isn't easy.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2004)

Happy.

I think almost all of my instructors have commented on how much I smile when I am in class.  One of my kajukenbo instructors gave me a wooden buddha who was grinning like crazy because he said it reminded him of me.  Well, without the whole roly-poly belly thing.... I hope.

Lamont


----------



## someguy (Jan 20, 2004)

Nobody posted sneezy yet.  I wonder why.
Happy mainly unless a test then bashfull I guess but there needs to be one called nervous.


----------



## Ninway J (Jan 29, 2004)

Bashful because I'm one of the newest students in my current class.
Dopey because I feel a bit awkward doing new forms.
Grumpy when I just can't do the form correctly.
Happy when my sifu tells me that I did the form correctly.

It's a roller-coaster!


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

I said happy because I'm just a happy guy.  There also was no choice for Intense.


----------



## 2fisted (Jan 30, 2004)

Dopey.  For every reason including haircut.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

How about "Groovy" dwarf   or sweaty dwarf?  Nah, I'd be more of a Doc and Happy combination.  I tend to take the lead when left to my own devises with a training partner and I'm always happy to be there.

Found this on a page dedicated to the movie Snow white and the 7 dwarves...Fifty ideas for the dwarves' names and personalities were listed in the film's proposal; the list included all of the names finally included except Dopey and Doc (Dopey being the last to be developed). Some of the dwarves were: Awful, Biggy, Blabby, Dirty, Gabby, Gaspy, Gloomy, Hoppy, Hotsy, Jaunty, Jumpy, Nifty, and Shifty. Sneezy was a last-minute replacement for Jumpy


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Found this on a page dedicated to the movie Snow white and the 7 dwarves...Fifty ideas for the dwarves' names and personalities were listed in the film's proposal; the list included all of the names finally included except Dopey and Doc (Dopey being the last to be developed). Some of the dwarves were: Awful, Biggy, Blabby, Dirty, Gabby, Gaspy, Gloomy, Hoppy, Hotsy, Jaunty, Jumpy, Nifty, and Shifty. Sneezy was a last-minute replacement for Jumpy *



 Oh wow!  That's very intersting!  It's a good thing they didn't pick some of those names.  Dirty and Hotsy sound like they should be in an adult version! :erg: 

Robyn artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

for me.... always looking at details......

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 22, 2004)

happy - to be there, and if I get anything right
bashful - because I'm worried I'm doing things wrong, and am an idiot
grumpy - at myself
doc - I can't stop asking questions sometimes.  And I often get used as the instructor's demonstration dummy


----------



## pete (Jul 22, 2004)

wan't there a "stinky"?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 22, 2004)

Is there a Kramer dwarf?  There should be.  That would be me.:rofl:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 23, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Is there a Kramer dwarf? There should be. That would be me.:rofl:


Now I understand the crackers in your briefcase!!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 23, 2004)

I would be Happy...normally. I thought it was interesting that Nifty was originally considered.  My sisters in the 50's used to say nifty for being cool now.  Today I was Sleepy though. TW


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jul 23, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> or a 9th one.. Meanie..
> or 10th one.. Silly
> 
> I'm generally a 'loon' at all times as Chronuss keeps telling me... except when teaching.. then I can be very stern and gruff..



Hehehehehe. I am a bit silly when I'm partnered with a few folks. They get me laughing and I just loose it. I become Dopey LOL. I am serious most of the time, though.

In saturday morning class, I'm a bit dopey, and sleepy. I'm not a morning person (even at work during the week).


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen (Jul 29, 2004)

oh my.. lol ok well i'm gonna have to say.. happy.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 29, 2004)

I seem to get a scowl when I do technqiues on people.  Although when I am learning I probably resemble Dopey.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 29, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> happy - to be there, and if I get anything right
> bashful - because I'm worried I'm doing things wrong, and am an idiot
> grumpy - at myself
> doc - I can't stop asking questions sometimes. And I often get used as the instructor's demonstration dummy


Im similar can be a variation of all depending in what we are doing on the day.


----------



## Baytor (Jul 29, 2004)

I voted Happy because I enjoy class. There was no "sweaty" or "focused" dwarfs thought.


----------



## Firona (Aug 8, 2004)

Sneezy, cause I will blow you away...fwew bad joke hehe.


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

Ok, I am going to have to say that I can get _Bashful_ when I mess up on something, and most of the time, when I am at the karate school for a long period of time, I can be _Sleepy_.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

Glad to see the return of KatGurl.


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Glad to see the return of KatGurl.


:asian: Great to be back!


----------

